# Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC



## kikyou2 (4. Juli 2011)

*Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Hi Leute,

bin ganz neu hier und hab schon direkt eine Frage... 

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem sehr guten CPU Kühler für den o. g. CPU .  Mein passiver Kühler tuts leider nicht mehr so und ich überlege außerdem den CPU zu übertakten. Gern würde ich das maximale aus dem Prozessor herausholen, ohne gleich ein sehr großes Risiko einzugehen oder eine Wasserkühlung o. ä. zu installieren. Oftmals lese ich das mit dem Prozessor übertakten auf 3 Ghz ohne Probleme möglich sein soll, stimmt das? Habe ihn momentan standardmäßig auf 2,4 Ghz getaktet.

Vielleicht habt ihr auch direkt eine Empfehlung für mich fürs übertakten 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Ps: Hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich, hab nichts passendes gefunden Richtung Kaufberatung.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Also es kommt mal auf dein Stepping an. Das sieht ma zb in CPUZ(Revision) . B3 ist das Alte und G0 das "Neue". Unterschied liegt vorwiegend in der Hitzeentwicklung beim OC. Beim G0 sind 3ghz durchaus relistisch(+ gutem Airflow high end Lüku auch mehr) und mit einem Mugen3 oder 2 zb gut möglich. Beim B3 gestaltet es sich ein bisschen schwieriger. Da diese schon ein bisschen heißer wird 2,8 - 3ghz max unter Lüku.In beiden Oc Varianten die Vcore so niedrige wie möglich - Teste es immer nach einer Änderung mit einem 30 - 1 stündigen Primetest.
Bezüglich der Kühler: Fürs schmale Budget Mugen3 is besser der Einbau ist ein bisschen tricky für Anfänger. HIGH end Lüku zb ein super Preisleitungs Tipp Thermalright silver arrow(sehr gute temps für Geld , nur er muss reinpassn). 
Leider weiß ich nicht welches Gehäuse - High end Lüku is recht groß


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Juli 2011)

Wenn Lautstärke kein Problem fûr dich ist, würde ich dir Eine wartungsfreie komplettwakü empfehlen Ala h70 (h100 wenn schon draußen)

Mein Q6600 G0 läuft immo mit 3,6Ghz 24/7 und vcore auf 1,413

3bis 3,2Ghz sollten ohne spannungserhöhung drinn sein mit dem G0. War auch schon auf 4Ghz, allerdings ist das mit keiner lukü/ komplett wakü 24/7 zu bewerkstelligen, da die temps/vcore da bei mir ins unermessliche wandern.

Wie gesagt unter Luft ungefähr 3,6Ghz und unter richtigem Wasser evtl die 4Ghz fûr 24/7, dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Poste mal die Hardware incl. Gehäuse, als CPU Kühler könnte auch locker einer aus dieser Auswahl reichen. Den Xigmatek 1284C Achilles nutze ich selbst und der hält den Q9550 @ 3,6 recht kühl und noch unhörbar.


----------



## facehugger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Ja, den Achilles hatte ich auch auf meinem Q9550, ist kein schlechter CPU-Kühler. Kannst dir auch mal die Alpenföhn Nordwand anschauen.

Gruß


----------



## kikyou2 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die schnellen und zahlreichen Antworten, das hat mich schonmal einen Schritt weiter gebracht! 

Also ich habe CPU-Z installiert und dort steht bei mir unter Stepping "B" und unter Revision "G0". Habe ich jetzt eins von den älteren oder neueren Modellen?

3 GhZ würden mir vollkommen ausreichen für erste, ich denke ich poste mal meine Ausstattung.

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3LR, P45 (dual PC2-6400U DDR2)
Graka: Club 3D Radeon HD 5770 OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (CGAX-57724DPO)
RAM: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1000) (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ)
Netzteil: Cooler Master Silent Pro M500, 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA-D3)
Gehäuse: Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black (inkl. der 4 150mm Lüfter) -> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K62 Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black

Mein Passiv CPU-Kühler der leider inzwischen nicht mehr ausreicht (vorher hat er es getan, jedoch inzwischen steigt die CPU Temperatur auf 70° ohne Last und mit Last unter Knapp 100° was mir eindeutig zu viel ist) ist noch ein Restbestand von meinem Bruder da mein alter den Geist aufgegeben hatte (Boxed Lüfter, Halterung kaputt). Ist einer von Scythe falls das weiterhilft.

Deswegen suche ich jetzt schnellstmöglich einen guten Kühler der zu meinem System passt.

So weit so gut. Was würdet ihr denn konkret bei diesem Fall empfehlen? Der Preis sollte keine Rolle spielen solange er noch unter 100€ bleibt und ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bietet. Hauptsache ich kann den CPU wieder runterkühlen und ihn dazu noch ein wenig übertakten 

Die Lautstärke ist eher zweitrangig, allerdings wenn er gut kühlt und noch dazu leise ist - umso besser!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

kikyou2

Edit: Ich kann natürlich auch einen Log von CPU-Z anhängen falls das mehr weiterhilft


----------



## facehugger (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Für 3Ghz reichen die geposteten CPU-Kühler allemal. Ich würde mich zwischen Brocken und Nordwand entscheiden, aber im Prinzip machst du mit keinem der genannten etwas falsch...

Gruß


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*



facehugger schrieb:


> Für 3Ghz reichen die geposteten CPU-Kühler allemal. Ich würde mich zwischen Brocken und Nordwand entscheiden, aber im Prinzip machst du mit keinem der genannten etwas falsch...
> 
> Gruß


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen, beim G0er sind 3ghz locker erreichbar und wenn es net wirklich viel mehr werden soll lass den Preis entscheiden weil die oben genannten Cooler spieln sich in Preisregionen von 35 - 55 euro ab.
Muss schlussendlich du wissen was du haben willst. Wenn du mit den Oc an die "normalen" grenzen gehst und mehr als 3ghz haben willst wäre ein SILVER ARROW durchaus ein sinnvolle Investition.
Aber wenn du wirklich sicher bist ,dass für lange Zeit die 3ghz ausreichen sollen - reichen diese: Mugen3, Brocken, nordwand, usw (Lass wirklich dann den Preis entscheiden...)

Wegen den mini Waküs spieln in der selben Liga wie Higeh end Lükus als Silver arrow. Ne H100 könnt vll wirklich gut sein für HOHES OC aber is auch Preislich wo anders (~90 euro)
Mein end Konklusio überleg dir ganz genau welche Art von OC du habne willst, auch für länger sicht weil das kann sich sehr schnell ändern wenn man mal blut geleckt hat


----------



## Eiche (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

"hdt-1283" super Kühler zum kleinen preis damals zumindestz habe ihn selbst 1jahr lang genutzt mit dem Q6600 bei 3,2Ghz allerdings zusammen mit einem scyhte 140mm lüfter 

original 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



später mit 140mm Anpassung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phil2611 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Stimme facehugger vollkommen zu, da ich (wie in meiner Sig steht) mit dem Mugen 2 bei meinem Q6600 (G0) zwar "nur" knapp 3080Mhz erreiche(was an meinem gottverdammten MB liegt ) , aber er in den temps bei ca. 36° im idle sind. 
In jedem Fall sind die aufgeführten CPU-Kühler besser wie die Standard-Lüfter, da du mit denen kaum was erreichen kannst.

MfG
Phil


----------



## Sync (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Der Mugen 2. Reicht völlig.
Mein Q6600 läuft auch auf 3Ghz und wird super gekühlt.


----------



## kikyou2 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Hi nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten,

habe mich für den Alpenföhn Brocken entschieden und er wird wohl heute ankommen. 

Verstehe ich dann richtig das ich die Version mit G0 Stepping habe?

Nunja ich werde dann mal schauen was ich so rausholen kann. Dachte ich halte mich mal an folgendes Tutorial: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html

Oder könnt ihr vielleicht noch ein spezifischeres empfehlen/extra Tipps geben?

Ansonsten vielen Dank für die guten Tipps 

Mfg kikyou2


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*



kikyou2 schrieb:


> Hi nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten,
> 
> habe mich für den Alpenföhn Brocken entschieden und er wird wohl heute ankommen.
> 
> ...



G0 = Neuere und weiters besser weil bedingt durch STepping net so heiß wird ^^
FSB erhöhn und prob alles mal mit den standart Vcore erst wenn Prime nima will Vcore erhöhen 
3ghz locker erreichbar  Schaff das sogar mit einem B3 aber da is dann schluss unter LÜKU ^^
Les dir den ARTIKEL durch is wirklich alles sehr ausführlich erklärt --> http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/240188-6-q6600-ubertaktungs-guide


----------



## thescythe (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> G0 = Neuere und weiters besser weil bedingt durch STepping net so heiß wird ^^
> FSB erhöhn und prob alles mal mit den standart Vcore erst wenn Prime nima will Vcore erhöhen
> 3ghz locker erreichbar  Schaff das sogar mit einem G0 aber da is dann schluss unter LÜKU ^^
> Les dir den ARTIKEL durch is wirklich alles sehr ausführlich erklärt --> http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/240188-6-q6600-ubertaktungs-guide


 Jupp der Guide von Igor ist eigentlich der beste im deutschsprachigen Raum : Der große Q6600 Übertaktungs-Guide

@razzor, bei deinen Link gibbet nen 404 ^^


----------



## PingPong (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

hi,

also ich hatte auch nen q6600 in der b3 revision und hatte ihn auf 3,2ghz laufen. vcore waren 1.29-1.31. kühler war n thors hammer mit 2 xigmatek orange-lines.  temps waren nach 1std prime max 58°. denke das ist akzeptabel bei der revision.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*



PingPong schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also ich hatte auch nen q6600 in der b3 revision und hatte ihn auf 3,2ghz laufen. vcore waren 1.29-1.31. kühler war n thors hammer mit 2 xigmatek orange-lines.  temps waren nach 1std prime max 58°. denke das ist akzeptabel bei der revision.



Bei meine muss ich schon bei 3.ghz aufhörn wird ma zu warm, der Mugn 2 is zwar ein guter Kühler aber weniger als 65 grad geht leider bei mir net  ^^ (mitlerweile H70 aber wird eh wieder bald der MUGN 2 draufgeproft)


----------



## eXistenZ (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Hallo liebe Leute.

Wollte für meine Frage keinen extra Thread aufmachen weil sie denk ich gut heir reinpasst.
Meine Frage ist: habe selber einen Q6600 und besitze den thermalright ifx-14. Gibt es mitlerweile einen besseren Kühler für den q6600? z.b. einen der hier genannten? Alpenföhn und co?
Oder lohnt sich die anschaffung eines anderen kühlers nicht wenn man schon den IFX.14 hat?
Vllt einen besseren Lüfter? momentan hängt ein Scythe S-Flex dran. ein 2ter lüfter soll ja nicht wirklich was bringen, geht auch nich da mein RAM im weg ist.


Gruß


eXi


----------



## Mayday1980 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

warum willst den jetzt nen neuen haben?
was für temps hast du den mit dem Kühler?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Ich denke der Unterschied beim Kühler wäre eher marginal. Was den Lüfter angeht ist schwer zu sagen. Stimmen deine Werte und Lautstärke nicht?


----------



## eXistenZ (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

also ich bin beim Takt gerade bei 3400 Mhz bei ner temp unter Last von 70° weiß nicht ob ich vllt bei der kühlerpaste was falsch gemacht hab, hab zwischen den 4 kernen ein unterschieb von 5-10° was aber ja auch oft am auslesetool liegen kann bei 4 kernen.
Denke temp ist soweit aktzeptabel, nur die Lautstärke ist bisschen störend, weiß nicht ob man da noch ein paar sone runter kann bei gleicher leistung.
Dachte nur in den paar jahren hat sich auf dem lüftermarkt wieder bissl was neueres angesammelt


----------



## Mayday1980 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

würde dann nur nach neuen Lüftern schauen.


----------



## watercooled (6. September 2011)

eXistenZ schrieb:
			
		

> also ich bin beim Takt gerade bei 3400 Mhz bei ner temp unter Last von 70° weiß nicht ob ich vllt bei der kühlerpaste was falsch gemacht hab, hab zwischen den 4 kernen ein unterschieb von 5-10° was aber ja auch oft am auslesetool liegen kann bei 4 kernen.
> Denke temp ist soweit aktzeptabel, nur die Lautstärke ist bisschen störend, weiß nicht ob man da noch ein paar sone runter kann bei gleicher leistung.
> Dachte nur in den paar jahren hat sich auf dem lüftermarkt wieder bissl was neueres angesammelt



Die Temp ist schon ziemlich hoch! Montiere den kühler mal mit neuer WLP


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. September 2011)

Das was dir weiterhilft is ne Wakü!! Weniger geräusche, niedrigere Temps.

Allerdings musst du selber wissen ob du dafür 200€ + ausgibst.

Lukü bringt in dem Fall keinen messbaren Erfolg mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Vielleicht wäre der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ja was wenn alle Stricke reißen?


----------



## eXistenZ (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

ok danke euch wieder mal für die schnellen antworten, mit dem HR-02 überleg ichs mir, werd doch erst nochmal neue WLP drauf tun und diesmal schaun das ich diese wirklich gut auf den kühler verteilt bekomme


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

@ eXistenZ

Die Frage ist wieviel Vcore hast du denn anliegen?

Warum fragt keiner von euch nach? Aus den 3,4 GHz kann man zwar ein Pauschalurteil über die Temperatur sagen, wenn dort z.B. 1,5 Volt anliegen habe ist das doch normal das die Temperatur so hoch ist ... mensch Mädelz!


----------



## iwa (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

Also ich hab auf meinem Q6600 einen Zalman CU7000 (oder wars 7700?) drauf. Derzeit läuft die CPU auf 3GHz. Alle anderen Werte sind auf Standard. Temperatur im Idle ist so ungefähr 35°-37°. Unter Last gehts hoch auf nicht mal 50° hoch. Also ein bisschen Reserve ist noch drin. Bin immer noch super zufrieden mit dem Kühler. Dafür wiegt der aber auch einiges


----------



## Bruce112 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Suche CPU Kühler für Q6600 Sockel 775 für OC*

wiso hast du den nicht genommen   Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel

Thermalright HR-02 Macho AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


70 grad ist ok bis 80 grad 

ich hab selber 2 jahre den mit Q6600 +megahelm betrieben @3.6ghz Vcore 1.5 .

der läuft immer noch beim schwester .
 im sommer temps waren beim zocken 70 grad ,die sache ist meine (470gtx icy vision ) pustet die warme luft nach drinnen daher die 70 grad 
ansonsten bis 75 grad ist ok beim zocken  .Prime05       80 grad  im sommer 30 grad  zimmertemp war 35 grad


----------

